# Anyone had OHSS symptoms dissapear in 2ww & got BFP?



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All

I am into my 10th day of the 2ww and had mild OHSS symptoms for the first couple of days after EC. I was being monitored daily with bloods by hospital, however all of my symptoms have gone and I stopped having the blood tests on Tuesday I thought that if you have ohss should the symptoms not get worse if I am pregnant? Has anyone had this happen to them and gone on to got get a BFP??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ welcome to FF 

Not much help I'm afraid but it really does seem like anything goes on the 2ww 

It does happen that OHSS can get worse before a BFP but it's not always the case and I'm sure you are still in with a chance.

We have a 2ww testers thread if you want to come and join the ladies chatting on there while they wait....i'll leave the link for you or you can find the thread further up the 2ww Board 

*AUG/SEP 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151489.30

Lots of luck for your test  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I'm also desperately trying to find out peoples success rates after early OHSS. 
I started with symptoms the evening before ET, although ET went ahead as nothing showed up on the scan (that was on Thurs). By Saturday I'd been admitted to hospital & came home on Tuesday. My symptoms have got less & less each day (which is a good thing, I know) but it's not leaving us with much hope that we've been successful. Surely if I'm pregnant the symptoms wouldn't be getting better??
All the nurses kept saying, Ohh it might be a good sign, but I know they were just being kind because my OHSS had started before the embryos were even replaced.
I'm on Clexane injections (blood thinners) for the rest of the 2WW due to the risk of a blood clot, does anyone know if this might increase our chance of success?
Thanks x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello ladies  

I over stimmed (got 27 eggs) and had to have regular blood tests in 2ww, I posted something similar at the time as my OHSS symptoms calmed down and I thought this was bad news, anyway we got a BFP and initially I had twins on board! Don't give up hope ladies.

Good luck     

PS I LottieMaz I was also on Clexane they said due to the OHSS xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Me again

I found my post that I did during my 2ww and OHSS

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125628.msg1837153#msg1837153

xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi GTBAM,
Thanks so much for that, you've put my mind at rest. It was really kind of you to search out your original post. Positive stories always give me a boost!!
Only 6 days to go until we find out the answer....!
xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

No problem Lottie  

Glad I could help to put your mind at rest  

Good luck hun got everything crossed for you both               xxx


----------

